# problem mit drucker



## ameise11 (30. August 2010)

hallo, 
als ich vom urlaub  gekommen bin , wollte mein drucker plötzlich nicht mehr drucken , vor dem urlaub war alles ok ??

er will gar nicht anfangen zu drucken , alles scheint ok, bis ich den befehl gebe zu drucken , ich habe auch den drucker  oben  ausgewählt, so dass es das zumindest nicht sein kann.
er hatte gefunzt aber irgendwas ist nicht ok,keine ahnung , bin wirklich sprachlos !?


danke


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2010)

Nimm den mal vom Strom, dann wieder dran. Schau in der Anleitung, ob man über eine Tastenkombi eine Probeseite ausdrucken kann und ob das dann geht. 

Was man nie auschließen kann wäre zB ein Blitzschlag, der den Drucker innen zersemmelt hat.


----------



## ameise11 (30. August 2010)

ok, hab es versucht , aber geht wieder nicht , der drucker geht schon an , aber er will nur den befehl irgendwie entgegennehmen, wenn es der blitzschlag wäre ,dann würde er doch garnicht angehen , oder ?


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2010)

nö, es kann ja ein chip defekt sein, der erstmal nix mit der reinen Stromversorgung zu tun hat. Patronen sind aber nicht leer? Ein Drucker reinigt sich ja ab und an selber, wenn man den nicht benutzt - vlt. hat der sich nur "leergereinigt" ?


----------



## ameise11 (31. August 2010)

also, wenn ich auf "drucken" klicke, dann passiert überhaupt nichts , obwohl er an ist und das licht ganz normal leuchtet. die patrone ist relativ neu also ,denke ich ,kann das nicht sein.


----------



## Gast XXXX (31. August 2010)

So was ist das überhaupt für ein Drucker und hat das Teil noch Garantie?


----------



## ameise11 (31. August 2010)

nein , es hat keine garantir mehr. es ist ein canon pixma ip1600 (usb).
also ich hab wirklich keinen schimmer was da los ist !?

ich habe win7 ultimate 64bit.


----------



## Herbboy (31. August 2010)

Also, der ist halt offenbar hin, wenn nicht mal eine Testseite per Tastenkombination geht. Aber bei einem so offenbar alten Gerät ist das kein Beinbruch, Du kriegst da heute für 30-40€ welche, die nicht schlechter sind


----------



## ameise11 (10. September 2010)

hallo,

ich habe auf meinem anderen PC den drucker angeschlossen , und da hat er funktioniert, ohne irgendwelche probleme !?

thx


----------



## Herbboy (10. September 2010)

Ja wie? Dann hast Du also doch keine Testseite per Tastenkombi versucht zu drucken? Kann ja nicht sein, dass die Testseite nicht geht, aber an nem anderen PC dann doch...?


Mach mal die Treiber usw. runter vom PC, neustarten, neuste Treiber besrgen und installieren. Vlt. ist auch nur statt des canons ein anderer Drucker als standarddrucker versehentlich aktiviert worden?


----------



## ameise11 (10. September 2010)

nein, ich hatte keine tastenkombi versucht, weiss auch nicht wie man das macht.
nein, es ist auch  kein anderer drucker aktiviert/angeschlossen.

wie mache ich die treiber weg ? ( habe win 7 64 bit )
ausserdem muss ich doch bei win7 ,das windows update machen , da er für win 7 keine extra treiber zur verfügung stehen .
thx


----------



## chelios4 (10. September 2010)

es könnte sein das die farbe in deinem drucker eingetrocknet ist. Das hat mir mal ein ferkäufen gesagt das das passieren kann als ich mir einen gekauft hab.


----------



## Herbboy (10. September 2010)

Steck den Drucker mal ab, dann geh auf Start, Einstellungen, Drucker oder so - da sollte der Drucker drinstehen, aber halt als "offline" oder so. Ist da ein grünes Häkchen dran? Wenn NEIN, dann Rechtsklick und "als Standarddrucker festlegen", Drucker wieder dran und mal erneut testen.

Wenn das nicht geht bzw. das grüne Häkchen schon dran war, dann lösch den Drucker mal per Rechtsklick auf den Drucker und "löschen". PC neustarten, zieh vorher schonmal updates, dann steck den Drucker an und lass ihn von windows erkennen.


Hier gibt es noch nen Download, vlt. hilft der ja bei dem problem: http://de.software.canon-europe.com/software/0035868_0010230.asp?model=


----------



## ameise11 (13. September 2010)

ok, problem jetzt gelöst , da war noch ein anderer drucker ,den habe ich gelöscht und jetzt gehts wieder , danke.


----------

